# Itaste VTR



## Jan Bike (10/9/14)

So I took delivery of my VTR but no battery or charger. Anyone in the Vereeniging area know where I can get this from? The alternative is ordering again and pay delivery costs again!!!


----------



## Jimbo (10/9/14)

@Jan Bike 

PM me with where about you are in Vereeniging and I might be able to help you out. 

I don't think there are any Vendors for batteries (18650) around here, the charger you might get from Takealot.com as I think they have free shipping for order over R250, but I'm not sure of this so check it out first.


----------



## WHeunis (10/9/14)

Jan Bike said:


> So I took delivery of my VTR but no battery or charger. Anyone in the Vereeniging area know where I can get this from? The alternative is ordering again and pay delivery costs again!!!


 
Very few mods come with a charger.
99.9% do not come with a battery.

ALWAYS assume that neither is included, unless otherwise stated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan Bike (1/10/14)

Jimbo said:


> @Jan Bike
> 
> PM me with where about you are in Vereeniging and I might be able to help you out.
> 
> I don't think there are any Vendors for batteries (18650) around here, the charger you might get from Takealot.com as I think they have free shipping for order over R250, but I'm not sure of this so check it out first.


 Hallo Jimbo.
Baie dankie vir jou hulp met die batterye en charger,ek waardeer dit.
Ek geniet my VTR baie.
Grote
Jan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (1/10/14)

Jan Bike said:


> Hallo Jimbo.
> Baie dankie vir jou hulp met die batterye en charger,ek waardeer dit.
> Ek geniet my VTR baie.
> Grote
> Jan


 
Groot Plesier @Jan Bike

I'm glad you enjoying the VTR. Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------

